# To Peep or not!



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

_*Easter just wouldn’t be the same without Peeps. Nearly everyone born since the 1950s remembers getting those colorful little marshmallow chicks and bunnies in their Easter baskets. They’re still popular today, largely because of their nostalgia value – and the fact that they’re so darn kitschy.*_

_*In fact, you could say that peeps are to food what ugly Christmas sweaters are to clothing. As a holiday tradition, they’re hard to explain. All we know is that we find them endlessly amusing.*_

*If you’re giving peeps this Easter, you can make them even more amusing (in an appropriately campy sort of way) by attaching a silly message. To help, here’s a list of shamelessly goofy puns, jokes and sayings for all the peep-le in your life.

It’s Easter, for Peep’s sake!
You and I are like two peeps in a pod.
I heard you wanted to see a peep show.
Hope you enjoy this peeps offering.
Power to the Peep-le!
To a real peep-le person.
I do want to hear another peep out of you – keep in touch!
Our friendship is growing by peeps and bounds!


Hope you enjoy this tongue-in-peep gift.
I never get tired of hanging with my peeps.
I heard you like hanging out with your peeps.
Without you, I’d go off the peep end!
All I am saying, is give peeps a chance.
To a person with real peep-le skills.*
*Wishing you peeps and happiness this Easter!*



OK, I'm all peeped out.  Enough is enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)

I get a kick out of them but I have no desire to eat them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a great desire to eat them, but will not.  Can’t have them and gummies both so, no peeps


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I get a kick out of them but I have no desire to eat them.


I have a problem with Peeps.  I don't understand why they have to be covered in sugar.   I'd like them a lot more if they weren't.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have a problem with Peeps.  I don't understand why they have to be covered in sugar.   I'd like them a lot more if they weren't.


But then they would be marshmallows and you would have to build a campfire, buy graham crackers and chocolate, and make s’mores


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have a problem with Peeps.  I don't understand why they have to be covered in sugar.   I'd like them a lot more if they weren't.


Isn't a naked Peep a marshmallow?


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Isn't a naked Peep a marshmallow?


Not really, Peeps are colored and flavored.  And then it is covered in sugar.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> _*Easter just wouldn’t be the same without Peeps. Nearly everyone born since the 1950s remembers getting those colorful little marshmallow chicks and bunnies in their Easter baskets. They’re still popular today, largely because of their nostalgia value – and the fact that they’re so darn kitschy.*_
> 
> _*In fact, you could say that peeps are to food what ugly Christmas sweaters are to clothing. As a holiday tradition, they’re hard to explain. All we know is that we find them endlessly amusing.*_
> 
> ...


I love that..give peeps a chance!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

PEEP!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

Hahaha...  I so needed that. Snort! 
Give peeps a chance.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Can't stand them. I'm a candy snob.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I love that..give peeps a chance!


Silly girl!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 25, 2021)

Back in the 50's I think peeps looked more like baby chicks and only yellow was available, but I think they taste the same. 
The Hot Tamales weren't bad and not really hot. 
I usually stick to the yellow ones. Purple has a bitter taste probably because of all the food coloring.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have a problem with Peeps.  I don't understand why they have to be covered in sugar.   I'd like them a lot more if they weren't.


I could be wrong but it seems like they had less sugar on them when I was a kid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2021)

I ate Peeps as a kid, the yellow chicks, but I don't like them anymore, too sweet.  Graduated to Cadbury Creme Eggs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2021)

It's possible the marshmallow part contains pork. So no more Peeps or marshmallows other than the Kosher kind. Those little things were fun to see and eat when I was a child though. Wasn't Muslim back then. @SeaBreeze My son used to love the Cadbury Cream Eggs. I bought one for him every year, even when he was an adult. He doesn't eat them anymore though.


----------



## Devi (Mar 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My son used to love the Cadbury Cream Eggs. I bought one for him every year, even when he was an adult. He doesn't eat them anymore though.


Ah! More for you!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 26, 2021)

I always get some peeps and Cadbury eggs around Easter.  I really miss making those Easter baskets for the girls each year.  Also the Easter dresses for Church.  I have to admit that I kept making the baskets for the girls until they graduated high school.  They loved them and I did too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## gennie (Apr 1, 2021)

They are quite good if double dipped in good dark chocolate.


----------



## Wren (Apr 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I ate Peeps as a kid, the yellow chicks, but I don't like them anymore, too sweet.  Graduated to Cadbury Creme Eggs.


Great for decorating an Easter cake as well !


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)

*There are no Peeps to be seen and I went from store to store earlier this evening while shopping for hubby's approaching birthday.  I saw nothing left of the Easter merchandise either.  I wanted to collect one bunny rabbit and didn't find a single one.   *


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, forgot to mention something else.  In Facebook someone posted pics of life size Peeps!!!!   Stuffed toys, that is.   They are toooooooooo cute!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)

*Our friendship is growing by peeps and bounds!  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)

@debodun , hope you found yourself a stash of Peeps.  There are none in town.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2021)

This is the first year I haven’t had a peep. I miss that sugary mess....


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2021)

I did find a 4-pack of blue bunnies, but no yellow chicks. Probably a good thing it was  asmall package - I'm starting to gain weight again. Call me crazy, but I like Peeps. Wouldn't be Easter without Peeps.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 6, 2021)

So, a "peeping Tom" is a guy named Tom, eating a bag of peeps.   

Tony


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 6, 2021)

Loved them as a kid, even swiped some from the brothers baskets...way to sweet now and I think they should have stuck with the originals.IMHO


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I did find a 4-pack of blue bunnies, but no yellow chicks. Probably a good thing it was  asmall package - I'm starting to gain weight again. Call me crazy, but I like Peeps. Wouldn't be Easter without Peeps.


Glad to hear that you found some Peeps!!  @debodun


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2021)

Marshall's is soooooooooo sneaky!   They put out an array of pewter bunnies (tiny ones).   They weren't there for Easter.   They are selling them quite expensive for being so small.  $12.99


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)




----------

